# Liscense boundaries question



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

My friend and I are planning a trip to Perdido area in the near future from out of state. My plan is to get a Fla. out-of-state salt. fishing liscense and fish from the beach in the Perdido Key area. My questian is do I have to have an Ala. liscence to fish the area I call Perdido Pass(some others call Ala. point) at the west end of Ono Island, or will my Fla. liscense work here too? I know the state line is at or near the Florabama. Is that as far west as I can fish with a Fla. liscense? Some enlightenment here would be appreciated.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

bulldogfish said:


> My friend and I are planning a trip to Perdido area in the near future from out of state. My plan is to get a Fla. out-of-state salt. fishing liscense and fish from the beach in the Perdido Key area. My questian is do I have to have an Ala. liscence to fish the area I call Perdido Pass(some others call Ala. point) at the west end of Ono Island, or will my Fla. liscense work here too? I know the state line is at or near the Florabama. Is that as far west as I can fish with a Fla. liscense? Some enlightenment here would be appreciated.


 
You can't fish in Alabama waters with a Florida fishing license. The florida state line (Flora Bama) is as far as you can go west without an AL license. If you want to fish the pass, get an AL license.


----------



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response Fenderbender. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

ADMR has a map (crappy) posted that shows their juristictional waters.










attached below is an excerpt from NOAA Nav Charts I enhanced with the state boundary...


----------

